# shellcracker and bluegills bedding



## equinox (Apr 27, 2016)

So, Is it once and done with shellcracker and then  bluegills bed every full moon through mid summer?


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 27, 2016)

I think there done due to heat.


----------



## gunnurse (Apr 27, 2016)

This warm weather came on pretty fast in NW Ga. I think the full moon in May will be the one for shellcrackers.


----------



## equinox (Apr 27, 2016)

I think May is the month also, but I will be chasing Red fish during the full moon in May. I was just trying to understand if shellcracker only bed once and then its bluegill for the rest of the season.


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 27, 2016)

They do have more than one wave of bedding shellcrackers, Ours were in March and April here in west central Ga.


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 27, 2016)

Our water temps are going up very fast here the last few weeks!!


----------



## equinox (Apr 27, 2016)

What is the latest temp? Don't they like it around 70?


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 27, 2016)

Not all fish bed at the same time, and this includes bass. So there will be shellcrackers, bluegills and bass bedding in to the fall. Maybe not in the same numbers but there will be some.
Several years ago I caught a 10+ pound bass on the bed on August 1st. I had a skin mount done and asked the taxidermist to verify if she had eggs. He did and she did.
It is true that shellcrackers will bed a month before the bluegills get started.
The keys are water temp. and the moon. Each species has a water temp. that incites the bedding instinct and when the water temp reaches that mark, then the first full moon you will see bedding activity. Usually this occurs sometime during the first 3 days before the full moon and 3 days after.
I fish a large private pond and over the years have identified a couple of bedding spots. During the full moon period I will toss a plastic worm into that spot. If a bass picks up the worm and swims out of the bed to drop it off then I will come back in an hour or two and toss a bluegill crankbait to the same spot. Usually I get a violent strike and can hook the fish. This pond is well fertilized and is not clear enough to sight fish.
A lot of fishermen don't fish the beds after the first bedding period so they have not experienced hot summer bedding activity.


----------



## across the river (Apr 27, 2016)

equinox said:


> I think May is the month also, but I will be chasing Red fish during the full moon in May. I was just trying to understand if shellcracker only bed once and then its bluegill for the rest of the season.




They both like to bed in water around 70F, but bluegill will bed at a wide range of depths, where shellcracker are far more picky.   On the first full moon that there is water that is 70F, the bluegill will bed.  That is why you will see them in water a foot or two deep in April.  As the water gets warmer, the bluegill will continue to get deeper and deeper to stay in the water temperature they like and will bed every full moon through the summer.  In April bluegills bed shallow, where on the August full mooon they will be a lot deeper.  Shell cracker, however, like water in the 5 foot depth.  When that water hits 70 degrees, usually in May in the South, they will bed around that full moon.   In Georgia, by June and July the water in that 5 foot depth is hotter than 70, so they don't bed anymore.   In Northern states where water around that depth stays in the temperature range they like longer, they will bed more than once.


----------



## equinox (Apr 28, 2016)

thanks for all of the info. Happy fishin'


----------



## OwlRNothing (Apr 28, 2016)

I found some monster shellcrackers on the bed yesterday in north ga in a lake near....let's say... Ballground. sort of. All I had were some crappie grub bodies and it took 15 minutes of constant "wiggling" on the bottom in the beds to get just two of them to bite. Unfortunately, the two that bit weren't two of the bigger ones. When I first spotted the females hanging out over a deep log, I thought they were small bass b/c of the length. They had to be 2+ pounders. good to know they're in there, though. Here's a photo of one of the smaller males that was on a bed.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 29, 2016)

*Bedding Shellcracker*

Guess it's time to go find these beauties,,,


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 29, 2016)

I can't wait! I had a total hip replacement the end of Feb. and it will be at least 2 more weeks before the Dr. releases me to sit in a boat or walk the bank.
In the meantime I practice casting and work on my tackle.
I caught these on the beds 2 years ago in less than an hour. That was enough to clean. Besides I'm a bass fisherman so I started tossing worms and cranks.
This was in a large private pond that I've fished for over 30 years. When I want more I know where they are and when they'll be there.


----------



## HeelGator (May 1, 2016)

Does anyone know if the shellcracker have already bedded at Clarks Hill yet?  Was thinking about heading out there the weekend of May 7th to try to find beds on the new moon.  Full moon isn't until May 21st, but may try again then, too.  It got warm so early here that I wasn't sure if they may have gone early or not.


----------



## General P (May 3, 2016)

I'm up on lake lanier and I have a small {run off } I don't know what to call it. It's a small creek that runs behind my house and toward lake lanier.  But is only connected by pipe under the road to the lake.  Anyway it's a good size small lake back there depending on water level but not very deep.  It's the Carp spawns heaven, they are back there every year by the hundreds. It's kind of snaky, swampy, back there with lots of grass on the banks.  And has several family's of beaver living along the creek too. 

So my question is do you think this would be a good place for the Bluegill spawn also.  I've been back there and caught some monster carp, a few good catfish and some small bream but not any bream of size and not in the spawn time of year.

It's not the easiest place to get to either , you have to walk in about a quarter mile from the house through the woods in crotch deep swamp water and pray there is enough land to put a chair on.  Or I can drive around and park the truck on the side of the road and make a mad dash across the road hauling a kayak and all my fishing gear about 30 yards across the road and through the woods.  But once I'm there in the boat I have unlimited access to the whole place.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 3, 2016)

HeelGator said:


> Does anyone know if the shellcracker have already bedded at Clarks Hill yet?  Was thinking about heading out there the weekend of May 7th to try to find beds on the new moon.  Full moon isn't until May 21st, but may try again then, too.  It got warm so early here that I wasn't sure if they may have gone early or not.



Caught a couple last weekend, and they still had eggs in them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Don't be mad, but VERY few of you have ever seen a 2lb brim.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

The only reason I say this is that we have a fishing contest at work, all fish are weighed on certified scales.  They'll hurt your feelings.


----------



## Fullnet (May 3, 2016)

*2 pound bream*

How very true.. Same for all those 2 and 3 pound crappie on Lanier. Not saying a few aren't caught but very seldom.


----------



## Killdee (May 8, 2016)

I saw a lake corner in Cobb last Thursday The 28th covered with beds and brim on em, Went over yesterday after turkey hunting and beds were vacated. Still caught 4-5 in about an Hour.I'll go back when the full rolls around again.


----------



## Hankus (May 8, 2016)

Them certified scales will humble some folks.


Shell cracker 2.2lbs private pond, must have been 96 or 7. Dwarfed most I've caught since


----------



## HeelGator (May 12, 2016)

Kept finding plenty of bluegill last weekend at Clarks Hill, but no shellcracker on the bed.  Not sure if they've already bedded or not.  Thinking the early warm weather may have had them going a little early this year.  Guess I'll keep on searching for now


----------



## Killdee (May 12, 2016)

1.79 was my best, a lake up the way used to have a few 2#s caught every year and on occasion 3#.


----------

